# The New Car, 1991 Sentra Se-R



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Here it is, 1991 Sentra Se-R. Car is very dirty in the picture.

*Engine*
Sr20DET BLUE BIRD
TOP MOUNT INTERCOOLER
JWT RE-PROGRAMMED ECU(3-Bar Program)
JWT STAGE-2 CLUTCH
3INCH DOWN PIPE
2.5 EXHAUST
HIGH FLOWING CAT
NOLOGY HOT-WIRE
K&N FILTER
MANUAL BOOST CONTROLLER
Prothane Motor Mounts
Limited-Slip Tranny

*Suspension*
ES BUSHING KIT
EIBACH SPORT-LINE
GR-2 STRUTS

*Interior*
JWT SHORT THROW SHIFTER
ROZA SHIFT KNOB
Auto-Meter Gauges (Fuel Pressure, Boost, Oil Pressure, A/F)

*Exterior*
WRX HOOD SCOOP
1995-1999 SER/SE-L WHEELS
TOYO PROXY TIRES 205/50/15
TSURU FRONT HEADLIGHTS
TSURU GRILL
TSURU CORNERS
NIS-KNACKS TAIL LIGHTS

*What I want to have done before dyno day*
S4 cams (And program)
Bored MAF
Nismo AFPR
4-Bar Program


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oooweee

more pics


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you jack a$$..........haaaaad to out do me :thumbup: 

looks awsome, how do the tsuru lights light up? i love the hood scoop for the TMIC, ppl think your ricing because they dont see any FMIC, but then they here the sppol :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks,They are bright and the beam is perfect. More pictures coming soon.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Hotness..you better keep this one too. :thumbup:


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

niice. that'll get ya from point A to point B. and it'll eat some civics on its way there and back!


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

u only paid 950 with all those mods!!!!!!!! thats wats up :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

licklemanbklyn2g3 said:


> u only paid 950 with all those mods!!!!!!!! thats wats up :thumbup:


No, Thats my other car im selling.



NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Hotness..you better keep this one too. :thumbup:


I still have my B-14 too


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

damn all the b14 post whores =p are getting new rides 

but im feeling the classic and im sure its more fun than the 1.6, keep it clean!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

thats a beauty... cant wait to see those dyno results... :thumbup:


----------



## lifat28 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sentra looks nice...........where could I get a grill like that and also headlights and sidemarkers??????????


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lifat28 said:


> Sentra looks nice...........where could I get a grill like that and also headlights and sidemarkers??????????


with some slight detective work you could find the answers to your questions. look in the first post. read under "exterior mods" and then read "_____ grill" "_____ headlights" put that word in the search drop :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ehhh....its not that fast. my 1.6 B13 smoked that thing.



hahahahhahha just playin. awesome car


----------



## lifat28 (Apr 19, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> with some slight detective work you could find the answers to your questions. look in the first post. read under "exterior mods" and then read "_____ grill" "_____ headlights" put that word in the search drop :thumbup:



Ok...the answer I was looking for was what vendor should I contact to purchase........do you have the answer to that????????


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

lifat28 said:


> Ok...the answer I was looking for was what vendor should I contact to purchase........do you have the answer to that????????


Ask Greg V @ Mossy Performance. If not, I know someone local selling 4pairs


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lifat28 said:


> Ok...the answer I was looking for was what vendor should I contact to purchase........do you have the answer to that????????


www.liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Installed some JWT S4 along with Greddy Rocker Arm Stoppers. Feels really good above 4grand. I hit the dyno May 7. Ill try to post up the dyno sheet. along with some new pictures and possible vedio.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i cant even imagine . i cant wait to see the numbers. 


i just got my exhaust done, that had to have given me at leat 10 horsepower...bumping me up to about 80 FWHP


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Some pictures from the Dyno meet*









Cant really see my car but its after the 300zx
































I had a very bad exhaust leak. I should of broken 230WHP. Next time!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

meh. thats weak!! my GA is pushing almost 405HP to the wheels....naturally aspirated!!!!!!







j/k.....those are awesome numbers. i wanna see that thing go now with the new mods


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> meh. thats weak!! my GA is pushing almost 405HP to the wheels....naturally aspirated!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The exhaust leak owned me. I was also limited to the MAF being maxxed out. With these mods its a night and day difference. The guy who owns the shop said I would of hit 230+WHP no problem if I didnt have the exhaust leak. I was really happy with the #, There were SR20det gitr only making 266 with a T3/4 turbo. And aother one Sr20de+t with a t3 pushing 30+psi and made 320..


Monday I order my 4bar, Z32 MAF, S4 program and then rent the dyno for a few hours for some tuning..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Cleaned the car, needs wax now*
















































































































































The S4 and Greddy Rocker-Arm Stoppers are already installed.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Give me your wheels! :waving:


looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Trying to go fast and..*


















I replaced it with a B&M short shifter. I like it way better, more better feel on shifting and no noise!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i want a hood scoop! :idhitit:


----------



## lifat28 (Apr 19, 2005)

*tailights*

Hey, 
Car looks nice. How did you get the clear lense look in your tailights?
Radio looks slick moved to that space.........


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

lifat28 said:


> Hey,
> Car looks nice. How did you get the clear lense look in your tailights?
> Radio looks slick moved to that space.........


Thanks, They are Nis-Knack tail lights. I dont they are make them anymore.


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

looks like......subaru :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I did some time runs today and wasnt too bad for alot of wheel spin

0-60=5.6seconds
1/[email protected]


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I did some time runs today and wasnt too bad for alot of wheel spin
> 
> 0-60=5.6seconds
> 1/[email protected]


ahahaha my sentra did 10 seconds 0-60. i bet your 1.6 was right around there too. so hows it feel not having to worry about merging onto the highway? i know i get scared sometimes cuz i HAVE to cut it pretty close.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> ahahaha my sentra did 10 seconds 0-60. i bet your 1.6 was right around there too. so hows it feel not having to worry about merging onto the highway? i know i get scared sometimes cuz i HAVE to cut it pretty close.


That was with spinning 1-2 and a 225lbs passenger


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Order my 4-bar, S4 program, Bored MAF.

Picked up my Nismo FPR last Friday. Might also order a new 3inch mandrel bend downpipe.

New dyno sheet coming once I get everything installed


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Holy shit, dude!! Very nice classic!! Clean, too.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

everyone moving away from the b14 1.6s eh?

cant wait for the new dyno. Love everything but the hood scoop, HOWEVER since it is fully functional it is overlookded 98%.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> everyone moving away from the b14 1.6s eh?.


i moved from the 1.6, but will ALWAYS be a B14 guy


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> everyone moving away from the b14 1.6s eh?
> 
> cant wait for the new dyno. Love everything but the hood scoop, HOWEVER since it is fully functional it is overlookded 98%.


I still got the B14..shes sleeping right now awaying her new life coming! Should have her awake within a 2-3month! :thumbup: 

About 2 weeks or so I might hit the dyno!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

are those new pics at kings park (pilgrim?) psych center? that scaryass building looks familiar


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> are those new pics at kings park (pilgrim?) psych center? that scaryass building looks familiar


They are from Pilgrim State near me. 


New pictures coming once I get all my parts in and hit the dyno :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a new job doing the same thing, just alots more money. I went out and spent some more $$ on the car. 

Updates coming..

So far I got
Greddy turbo timer
Battery relocation kit
Konig Heliums
Greddy Type S bov
New JWT program
Autometer tachometer(stock tach was not reading correct)
Nismo FPR


Very soon a turbo upgrade/Rollcage:thumbup:


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

*Sweet*

Really nice job on your B13. What year Tsuru did your front end come from. I would love to find a set of those lights to start my B13 project. 

:thumbup:


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

displaytech said:


> Really nice job on your B13. What year Tsuru did your front end come from. I would love to find a set of those lights to start my B13 project.
> 
> :thumbup:



www.liuspeedtuning.com 

go there thats what you are lookin for man :cheers:


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

That's alot easier than trying to wait for something to show on ebay.

Appreciate it


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

Mint classic...nice job ! :thumbup:


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

Love the interior, was it dificult moving the radio to were the pocket used to be I like the placement of the gauges what size are they and did you have to fabricate a plate for them?

Awesome ride thanks for the new pics, if I can get mine to look half as good as yours I would be set. (Of course I still gotta get rid of my fecal brown interior)

Leland


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

This is a old thread. Here is the newest pictures
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=98542

New pictures soon of the upgrades


----------

